# Re-Using Wine Boxes



## Cannew (Apr 23, 2012)

Just returned from the south and collected about 15 wine boxes (with 5L plastic bags).

I found I can remove the spout, clean and sanitize the plastic bags. Plan to re-fill (as I started 2 fruited wine kits). They work great stored in the frig and much easier than grabbing a new bottle. 

Anyone else tried this?


----------



## cpfan (Apr 23, 2012)

Cannew said:


> Just returned from the south and collected about 15 wine boxes (with 5L plastic bags).
> 
> I found I can remove the spout, clean and sanitize the plastic bags. Plan to re-fill (as I started 2 fruited wine kits). They work great stored in the frig and much easier than grabbing a new bottle.
> 
> *Anyone else tried this?*


Lots of people. I used to know some RVers you used the bag-in-box setup and re-used their bags. And a woman who's brother made her a couple of nice wooden boxes to hold the bags. And the gentleman who taught me a lt about wine making (Thanks Don) made a couple of batches of mist wines every winter/spring to bag and store in the garage fridge for the summer.

Steve


----------



## sam9962004 (Aug 16, 2012)

have you ever made wine right in the bag


----------



## cpfan (Aug 16, 2012)

sam9962004 said:


> have you ever made wine right in the bag


Nope. But I have seen a wine kit that the box was unopened and the bag inside was swelling and the box (and bag) looked like they were about to burst. 

Steve


----------



## robie (Aug 16, 2012)

cpfan said:


> Nope. But I have seen a wine kit that the box was unopened and the bag inside was swelling and the box (and bag) looked like they were about to burst.
> 
> Steve



Did you stick a pin in the bag and pop it? !!! 
I hope not.

Actually, if this happens to anyone and you are afraid to even move the bag, place a 6 inch long strip of packing tape on the bag and make sure it is stuck down really well. Then, through the middle of the piece of tape, one can use a pin or insert a small tube into the bag without it ripping or exploding. If you don't believe me, try this with a balloon filled with air and a piece of scotch tape; the balloon won't pop and the air will only slowly seep out.


----------

